#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  Surpac or Vulcan Tutorials

## geode

Hi guys! 



I am currently looking for surpac or vulcan tutorials.. Is there anyone out there who can provide one? 

Thank you very muchSee More: Surpac or Vulcan Tutorials

----------


## Galliani

> Hi guys! 
> 
> I am currently looking for surpac or vulcan tutorials.. Is there anyone out there who can provide one? 
> 
> Thank you very much



Do you have Vulcan full ********..??

Regards

----------


## rb5000

hi

Here are very goods videos

Vulcan

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Password: Apofis01

Surpac

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

 :Smile: 

bye

----------


## Galliani

> hi
> 
> Here are very goods videos
> 
> Vulcan
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> ...



te est&#225;s equivocando amigo....el compa&#241;ero Apofis01 ya te llam&#243; la atenci&#243;n... :Mad:

----------


## Apofis01

Si rb5000, sube solo lo que tu publiques o pide permiso, no cuesta nada.

----------


## goldminer

I am looking for Gemcom Maximiser, please if someone has it, upload it

----------


## geode

Hi do you have versions on English?

----------


## Pablocien

In Spanish Language

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## webcrazymm

Hi rb5000,

Surpac Tutorial links are dead. Please reupload for us.
We hope someone can share more advanced surpac tutorials in english.

Thanks for your sharing.

----------


## pepe_gri

These videos were made by Conrad666....They are in Mongolian language.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

..................................................  ..................................................  ...

----------


## juliocexar

Thanks Galliani x the tutorial, does anyone got Vulcan tutorial for surveying? 
Gracias Galliani execelente! alguien tiene tutorial para Vulcan topografia? 
Gracias este foro y su gente es lo maximo

----------


## Egy Mine

thank you very much guys

----------


## Egy Mine

many thanks,

See More: Surpac or Vulcan Tutorials

----------


## roblevnog

hi i'm looking for surpac 6 full version please if someone could help me download it
thanks

----------


## sbernales

Anybody have Tutorial in English for Vulcan or Surpac?

----------


## sbju11

Hi guys!
where is Vulcan med from Blacksea? Pls upload the med again.
thanks

----------


## chocbizkit

vulcan 8 anyone?

----------


## urien

Vulcan 8.0

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Uploaded with **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Kemal Lark

English is a bit limited, please link to me if you have training videos surpac

----------


## Tima777

I have some vidio about Surpac,some body can help me vidio about Vulcan please.....
 :Angel:

----------


## Tima777

Hi, master....
license for 7.5 is float at my Vulcan 8 but can't running..
why, ples help me.. 
tanks advance.. :Friendly Wink:

----------


## Tima777

> English is a bit limited, please link to me if you have training videos surpac



Some Vidio tutor Surpac

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Pass : snonsup

----------


## Tima777

> English is a bit limited, please link to me if you have training videos surpac



Some Vidio tutor Surpac

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Pass : snonsup

..... :Watermelon:

----------


## NapiBiak

Hello every body..

Who understand about Krigging estimate for ore with Surpac,Vulcan and others aplication?


 :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## abdersaihi

Thanks

See More: Surpac or Vulcan Tutorials

----------


## mitra

Could someone kindly share Vulcan please.

----------


## mitra

Could someone kindly share Vulcan please.

----------


## raj_8208

these links are dead could someone please upload working links? Cheers

----------


## pepe_gri

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 pepe_gri

----------


## pepe_gri

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]





      pepe_gri

----------


## andr

hello everyone
can someone re-upload tutorials about surpac and vulcan please i'm really in need of theme precisely the vulcan tutorials

----------


## rajkam

Hi,

I am looking for Surpac 6.3. Can you help me in getting Surpac 6.3 with -----?
thank you

----------


## pedro1000

ANYONE CAN RAISE THE VULCAN 8.1.4 LICENSE TO THANK 64bits

----------


## duman

hii everyone; these links are dead. could someone please upload working links?   Surpac or Vulcan  64bits. . . 

already thank you

----------


## pedro1000

Here is a tutorial made ​​by me
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] de Curvas de Nivel con Vulcan 8.02avi.part1.rar
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] de Curvas de Nivel con Vulcan 8.02avi.part2.rar

----------


## duman

links are dead .thanks pedro1000 

I have not mining design programs  :Grumpy:    please *micromine datamine surpac vulcan . . .*  any one full upload links

----------


## pedro1000

NO mining programs? Which programs

See More: Surpac or Vulcan Tutorials

----------


## pedro1000

GO HERE PART THREE
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] de Curvas de Nivel con Vulcan 8.02avi.part3.rar

----------


## duman

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] link deleted . though thanks.

----------


## phanteon

Pedro1000, puedes subir a mediafire o 4shared por favor. Gracias Saluods

----------


## ornitorinco

> NO mining programs? Which programs



puedes volver a subir los videos a 4shared o mediafire, por favor. saludos

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## drmuszen

i need npv manual very much

----------


## Pitter

Hi Friends,
Anybody would like to exchange Vulcan and Surpac with Move 2018, Geolog 8.1 or Teclog 2018 or etc?
Address: pitterrgonza***gmail.com
***= at sign

----------

